# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  Looking for a bot or script to advance in Star Trek Fleet Commander

## belkin78

Hi all!

The game Star Trek Fleet Commander has recently launched for Android phones and was wondering if someone has created or would be willing to make a bot or scripts to advance in the game. Main scope of the script should be to gather resources, kill hostile ships and then return to base with the gathered resources to get your ship repaired. Then again the same loop  :Smile: 

Thank you in advance!

----------


## AeonDistraction

I too would be very interested. I'd rather pay an enterprising young developer than Scopely.

----------


## PixelBott3r

I can probably start this as my next project - sometimes next week or 2. I'll have to download the game see exactly what you guys are looking for. Can you specify what you like?

----------


## PixelBott3r

This is what you're looking for: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...luestacks.html (Star Trek Fleet Command : Auto Farmer [BlueStacks])

----------


## AriWhiteman

Looking for someone to develop injections for STFC for all materials that are mined in the game as well as unlimited refined latinum also blueprints for ships

----------


## MobileGameBots

We have tens of thousands of users running our Star Trek Fleet Command bot here: https://www.gnbots.com/star-trek-fleet-command-bot/

We would be happy to have you as well!

----------

